# Detective Tina Rambo



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Detective Tina RamboOcean County Prosecutor's Office, New Jersey

End of Watch: Monday, August 1, 2011

Biographical Info

Age: 35
Tour of Duty: 12 years
Badge Number: Not available

Incident Details

Cause of Death: Automobile accident
Date of Incident: August 1, 2011
Weapon Used: Not available
Suspect Info: Not available

Detective Tina Rambo was killed in an automobile accident on Route 70, in Southampton Township, at approximately 8:00 am.

An oncoming vehicle crossed the center line and struck Detective Rambo's department vehicle head-on, killing her. The driver of the other car was flown to a nearby hospital.

Detective Rambo had served with the Ocean County Prosecutor's Office for 10 years and had previously served with the Point Pleasant Beach Police Department for two years. She is survived by her husband, two children, and three siblings.

Print This Memorial >
Update This Memorial >

Agency Contact Information

Ocean County Prosecutor's Office
119 Hooper Avenue
Toms River, NJ 08754

Phone: (732) 929-2027


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Detective Rambo


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

RIP


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Detective.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## PPD54 (Apr 28, 2011)

R.I.P.


----------

